# +++ Türchen 9 +++



## Anglerboard Redaktion (7. Dezember 2021)

*Hier geht's zum +++ Türchen 9 +++.*


----------



## Coastlinegroupie (9. Dezember 2021)

Der Gewinn ist perfekt um damit schöne Hechte aus der Donau raus zu kitzeln.


----------



## FlyfishingAustria (9. Dezember 2021)

Ist seit jahren meine Lieblingsschnur zum Zanderjiggen


----------



## vonda1909 (9. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde damit was  nettes Häkeln


----------



## Nuesse (9. Dezember 2021)

Ihr müsst doch durch das Türchen gehen .


----------

